# Suspects Live-Stream Crash While Being Chased by Texas Troopers



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Now you're sorry.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Damn. No entrapment with fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Red Asphalt.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Very entertaining. I love a happy ending with a twist.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah They were def in the right! As cops we all need to evaluate the circumstances. Unless they're tossing shots at me, I just mail the R.O. a summons. I mean look at how frustrated and upset those poor kids where! They would have stopped running if they hadn't been forced into it.


----------

